# Vögel am Nistplatz 2016



## Tanny (5. Mai 2016)

Ich habe dafür jetzt mal ein neues Thema aufgemacht, weil das immer nicht so gut in die "Futterstelle" passt 

Heute habe ich mit dem Stativ auf dem Hof gestanden, weil ich versuchte, wenigstens ein wenig von dem Nest meiner zwei Rabenkrähen zu erhaschen (das Nest ist hoch und weit weg - Fotos sind mit höchster Vergrößerung). 

Die zwei haben schon Nachwuchs und der scheint auch schon recht weit zu sein 

gestern habe ich mir eingebildet, zwei oder drei Schnäbel gesehen zu haben - heute hatte ich immer nur 
einen Schnabel sichtbar - also es ist spannend, wieviele Kinder meine Kraahs nun wirklich haben:

      



Und während ich so auf die Kraah - Fütterung wartete, flog direkt vor mir ein kleiner __ Star ständig in die schadhafte Abblendung des Dachüberstandes von der Garage: 
rein mit Würmern, raus mit "Müllbeutel" ......und das im Minutentakt - und in dem Loch piept es vielstimmig


----------



## samorai (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo Tanny!
Das ist keine leichte Aufgabe. Ausspähen, Beobachten und dann ein Foto aus einem nicht perfekten Winkel (von unten nach oben).


----------



## Tanny (5. Mai 2016)

ja, ich glaube, ich brauche dringend eine Drohne


----------



## samorai (5. Mai 2016)

Ja, Drohne ist absolut gutlike!


----------

